# Maple Platter



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is the other maple platter I have been working on for a while. Lots of burning but a labor of love. This barn was built by my great grandfather sometime around 1890. I have a couple of piece of wood from it and also a handful of the square nails. The land has been handed down to my uncle who passed away and now his kids are selling it. I went down and got some pictures of it and the home place before it sold. Anyway the platter is maple and is 15" across. It is finished with several coats of poly.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bernie, you will be able to retain a piece of history.

It is a shame when land passes out of the family......


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Very very nice Bernie, I could probably manage to turn a platter like that but no way could I burn onto it such a gorgeous reminder of my past (cannot draw pics lol).
I also share your sadness at the farm passing out of the family, my grandfather left his house and land to my older brother on the proviso that he lived there and never demolished it.
Well he turned it down and it went to one of our uncles who sold off part of the land, promptly did demolish it and built a bungalow instead then sold that too.
The only thing that is still there that we used to play under as kids is the weeping willow at the bottom of the garden.
The real sad part is that my grandmothers ashes were scattered around the garden pond grandfather had built which of course went when the bungalow was built.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Well Bernie I can see why you have been working on it for a while. Don't show it around or you may get an offer you can't refuse, but then they would get the practice piece and you could make the good one to keep.

Very Nice!


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this one Bernie. What a fitting way to preserve the image of a focal point in your family's history.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks to all. I appreciate the comments. 

Well I wasn't going to sell it but my aunt (uncles wife) called after she saw it and wanted to buy it. Also found out she bought the land and the barn from the kids. Anyway she is a accomplished artist and painter. She has paintings in several galleries in Nebraska and Kansas. She has two paintings I have been wanting for a long time but she wouldn't sell them. So we agreed I would get the two paintings plus $75 for the barn. I am a happy camper and she is just so excited to have it in her collection. So guess I will turn another platter and burn the barn for myself. 

Here are the pictures I got. I just absolutely love them.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the update Bernie! Congratulations are in order on the successful creation of a masterpiece striking enough to motivate her to part with the paintings that you wanted. I look forward to seeing your second rendition.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Bill. I got the platter turned and will start burning on it tomorrow. It will be freehanded except for a few measurements. It will be a slightly smaller version as the platter only measures 12" across. That is the biggest I had left. I need to take a drive down to Hutchison, Ks to Schumuckers lumber and see if they have any more wide maple. The last 8/4 board I got was 15 1/4" wide.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello, Bernie.

I can't wait to see these two new pictures in two platters!!!

May be now you can add some colors.


----------

